# Brauche neuen Pc



## xXstyla11boyXx (6. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich brauch ein Gamer Pc, weil ich fast nur spiele spiele^^
Was  aber lieber günstig währe so zwischen 350-400€ 
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Kann auch über Ineternet sein zum Bestellen.
Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## smileyml (6. August 2009)

Hallo,

Spiele sind ja nicht gleich Spiele.
Reden wir von aktuellen und neuen Erscheinungen oder eher von alten Klassikern?
Was ist an Hardware evtl. schon vorhanden und nutzbar - Monitor, Maus, Keyboard, Festplatte?

Aber zugegeben wird es eher sehr schwer einen angemessenen Gamer PC für dieses schmale Budget geben.

Grüße Marco

PS: "Spiele spiele" anstatt "spiele spiele" und "wäre" anstatt "währe" und der Satzbau hat auch Potential zur Verbesserung.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2009)

Hi,
gerade Spielecomputer sind eigendlich die die eher im oberen Preissegment angesiedelt sind. Da ja so aktuelle Shooter eher die Rechner an ihre Grenzen bringen, siehe Crisis.
Also du solltest eher eine Intel CPU als eine AMD CPU nehmen wenn du spielen willst. Das Motherboard selbst spielt bei dir eher weniger eine wichtige Rolle.
Das wichtigste und warschinlich teuerste ist dann die Grafikkarte wo du dich erstmal zwischen ATI und Nvidia entscheiden mußt. Ich kann dir sagen das du mit einer ATI für weniger Geld meistens mehr leistung bzw. Funktionen bekommst welche aber in der regel mit schlechter Qualität der GK erkauft werden. Also Treiberabstürtze, mal Fehler in der Darstellung etc. . Über Arbeitsspeicher müssen wir ja nicht reden, kostet ja ncht mehr soviel.
Aber du solltest schon etwas mehr Geld als 400 Euro einplanen wenns der Rechenr wirklich bringen soll.
Aber ein paar mehr Informationen wären schon nicht schlecht.

Viele Grüße

PS @Marco: Müßte es nicht "spiele Spiele" und "Spiele spielen" geschrieben werden?


----------



## Matze (6. August 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> PS @Marco: Müßte es nicht "spiele Spiele" und "Spiele spielen" geschrieben werden?


Les dir doch nochmal genau den Satz von xXstyla11boyXx durch, dann wirst du merken das Marco schon Recht hat


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (6. August 2009)

Ich hab alles auser Pc^^
Mein Pc isit jetzt so zwischen 4-5 Jahre alt. Hat sehr wenig Ghz (1.8) und nen Arbeitsspe
icher von 1 Gb. Was net ausreicht für die neuen Spiele 
Was für ein Pc würdet ihr mir den empfehlen. Will endlich die neuen Spiele spielen^^
Über 5 Ghz und 3 Gb Arbeitspeicher müsste es schon haben oder?
Würde das z.B. ausreichen (soll keine Werbung sein) http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_206&products_id=3452


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2009)

Hi,
wüßte nicht das es inzwischen normale Rechner mit 5 GHz gibt.
So das maximum von normalen Rechnern liegt so bei 3.2 GHz. Falls du auf 3,4 gehst wirst du verhältnismäßig mehr bezahlen müßen. 
Also wenn du z.B Crisis auf höchstem Niveau spielen möchtest dann benötigst du nen Rechner der so bei ca. 2-2500 Euro liegt.
Auch wegen der zwei Grafikarten welche über Bridge zusammengeschaltet werden.
Also du solltest auf jedenfall einen cor Duo nehmen, 64 Bit ist nicht unbedingt notwendig außer du willst nen 64 Bit betriebssystem verwenden.
Falls du Windows einsetzt so ist Vista für die neusten Spiele notwendig wegen DX 10.
Was den Arbeitspeicher betrifft so bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher ob Vista inzwischen auch über die 4 GB Grenze gehen kann. XP kann ja nur 3,2 GB adressieren.
Was die CPU angeht so würde ich dir raten mal etwas zu recherchieren. Ich weiß grad die aktuellen namen von Intel nicht.

Gruß


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (6. August 2009)

Du sagst ja es kann net mehr als 5 Ghz sein. Das Link was ich geschickt habe hat ja 4 x 2.3 Ghz ist ja schon drüber oder verstehe ich es falsch`?


----------



## smileyml (6. August 2009)

5 Ghz? Wo gibt es denn so etwas?
Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob Spiele Multikernprozessoren unterstützen, da ich schon lange nicht mehr gespielt habe.
Jedenfalls scheint mir dien Nvidia 9600GS eindeutig zu schwach und der Prozessor strotzt auch nicht unbedingt vor Power. Meiner Meinung nach wärest du damit nur für sehr naheZukunft glücklich.

Meines Erachtens entsprechen die eher deinen Vorstellungen in bezug auf Leistung:
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_206&products_id=3504
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_206&products_id=3220
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_206&products_id=3314

Grüße Marco


edit: Ein Multikernprozessor sind faktisch 4 Kerne mit der angegebenen Leistung. Ein Prozessor mit der Multiplikatorleistung wäre allein schwächer, da die 4 Kerne gleichzeitig am Werkeln sind, während der Einzekkämpfer alles nacheinander nur machen kann. Daher wird das auch u.a. so und nicht als 8Ghz-Rechner verkauft.


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (6. August 2009)

Hm,
Ich spiele eig. nicht so High spiele wie Crysis. Ich spiele mehr so spiele wie z.B. Left4Dead, Css, OP 7 usw.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. August 2009)

xXstyla11boyXx hat gesagt.:


> Du sagst ja es kann net mehr als 5 Ghz sein. Das Link was ich geschickt habe hat ja 4 x 2.3 Ghz ist ja schon drüber oder verstehe ich es falsch`?



Ja verstehst du falsch.  Das ist dann ein 4 kerniger Prozessor, mit einer Taktrate von je 2,3 Ghz. Zwecks Vergleich der Performance mit ein-kernigen Prozessoren darfst das aber nicht einfach addieren da noch andere Faktoren mitspielen. (Vorallem ob Anwendungen überhaupt mehrere Threads unterstützen etc.)

Zu den 64bit: Jede neue CPU kann 64bit.
Bei mehr als 4GB Ram auf jedenfall eine 64bit Version des Betriebsystems installieren. Wenn man grad so 4GB hat, zahlt es sich im Normalfall noch nicht aus.

Jetzt auch wichtig: Unbedingt darauf achten, dass du bei dem Rechner eine gratis Upgrademöglichkeit auf Windows 7 hast. (Wenn du denn ein Windows beim System dabei hast.)

lg,..


----------



## smileyml (6. August 2009)

xXstyla11boyXx hat gesagt.:


> ...Was net ausreicht für die neuen Spiele ...





xXstyla11boyXx hat gesagt.:


> ...Ich spiele mehr so spiele wie z.B. Left4Dead, Css, OP 7 usw...



Also entweder aktuelle/neue Spiele und eine ebenso aktueller Rechner oder aber ältere Spiele mit etwas älterer Hardware.
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird sicher auch diesmal nirgens zu finden sein.

Grüße Marco


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (6. August 2009)

Werde mal mit mein Vater drüber reden weil er die Börse ist^^ Dan werde ich hier reinschreiben und euch fragen ob es sich lohnt oder nicht.
Immernoch danke für die Antworten


----------



## Stonefish (7. August 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Also wenn du z.B Crisis auf höchstem Niveau spielen möchtest dann benötigst du nen Rechner der so bei ca. 2-2500 Euro liegt.



Äh nein, würde ich bestreiten. 

Ich zocke Crysis bei maximalen Details 8xQ AA/AF und FullHD Auflösung auf einem vor 2 Jahren selbst zusammengebastelten Rechner, der vor ein paar Monaten nochmal ein RAM- und Grafikkartenupgrade bekommen hat. Aktueller Gegenwert meiner reinen Hardware dürfte bei 500 Euro liegen.

Weiterhin möchte ich der Behauptung widersprechen, dass man für 350-400 Euro keinen spieletauglichen Rechner bauen kann, solange es sich wirklich nur um die Hardware im engeren Sinne ohne Tastatur, Maus, Monitor und Soundsystem handelt, was hier ja der Fall ist.
Natürlich habt ihr Recht - in dieser Preiskategorie wird man keinen absoluten Crysis-Killer (D.h. 16xQ AA/AF auf Full-HD Auflösung in maximalen Details wird nicht drin sein, klar!) zusammenstellen können, aber ein Rechner mit dem man durchaus sogar in höheren Qualitätseinstellungen in Crysis Spaß haben kann ist schon möglich. Selbst mit den restlichen aktuellen Titeln kann auch ein sinnvoll zusammengestellter Rechner dieser Preisklasse locker fertig werden. Insbesondere wenn wir hier von dem nicht gerade hardwarehungrigen Left4Dead sprechen, was noch der aktuellste und Leistungsmäßig anspruchsvollste Titel ist, den er genannt hat.

Er schreibt weiterhin, dass sein restlicher Rechner 4-5 Jahre alt ist - da würde mich mal interessieren wie alt der Monitor ist. Wenn Du nämlich vielleicht sogar nur auf einer 1280x1024er Auflösung spielst wäre es auf Grund der Preisgrenze nicht nur nicht möglich einen High-End Rechner zusammen zu stellen, sondern auch schlichtweg völlig unsinnig, denn in solch niedrigen Auflösungen kann man auch Crysis auf einem *aktuellen* PC der Mittelklasse in sehr hohen Einstellungen (mit AA/AF!) zocken.

Natürlich wären für so einen preiswerten Spiele-PC hier einige Kompromisse nötig, denn wie richtig bemerkt wurde gibt es eierlegende Wollmilchsäue nicht. Aber an *sinnvollen* Kompromissen mangelt es sicher ebenso wenig.

1. AMD-CPU statt Intel, da zur Zeit deutlich besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Darüber hinaus gibt es nur wenig Spiele die wirklich durch die CPU limitiert werden (Mir fällt da gerade nur der Flight Simulator X ein), während hingegen die meisten aktuellen Titel bei guter Grafikkarte auch auf CPUs der Mittelklasse flüssig in den höchst möglichen Einstellungen laufen.

2. Selbst ist der/die Mann/Frau. Kaufe die Komponenten einzeln und baue den Rechner selbst zusammen. Das spart Unmengen Geld, wobei das Internet voll von Anleitungen ist und zur Not holst Du Dir einen Kumpel dazu, der sich damit auskennt. Darüber hinaus kann man so weitaus sinnvollere Rechner bauen, denn in Komplettsystemen mit solch attraktiven Preisen unter 500 Euro wird immer irgendwo gespart. Meist an den Ecken, die viele für unwichtig halten, aber oft viel entscheidener werden können als CPU, Grafikkarte und eine fette RAM-Austattung. Die Rede ist von qualitativ zumindest ausreichenden Netztteilen und durchdachten Kühlkonzepten im Gehäuse. Wenn sowas auf Grund schlechter Qualität versagt, rettet auch die fette Intel-CPU oder das überteuerte SLI-Gespann nicht mehr, dann ist der Rechner meist komplett hin.

3. Wenn es sowieso schon nicht gegeben ist: Auf hohe Auflösungen verzichten. An einem 19" TFT Monitor mit 1280x1024er Auflösung lässt sich auch super spielen und es hat den Vorteil, dass auch Mittel-Klasse Grafikkarten, die sich oft durch eine geringere Grafikspeicher-Ausstattung "auszeichnen", in diesen Auflösungen mit allen aktuellen Titel in hohem Maße zurecht kommen.

4. In diesem speziellen Fall würde ich zu einer ATI-Karte raten, nämlich zur HD 4770, die zur Zeit das mit Abstand beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis auf dem Markt hat. Überhaupt bringen solche Pauschalisierungen überhaupt nichts. Nvidia ist durchaus auch in der Lage Grafikarten zu bauen, die für wenig Geld viel Leistung bringen. Genauso schafft es Nvidia aber auch Karten von schlechter Qualität abzuliefern, man denke nur an den "Heat-Bug" der GTX 260/280, der das Kühlsystem nicht mehr aus dem Vollastbetrieb zurückkehren ließ, selbst wenn der Rechner wieder im 2D Betrieb lief. Um den Vergleich komplett zu machen: Auch ATI schafft es Grafikchips zu entwickeln, die jedem preisbewussten Käufer die Haare zu Berge steigen lassen. Man schaue sich nur die 4890 an, die ein wenig mehr Leistung im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell (4870) mit einem fast 50% Preisaufschlag rechtfertigen möchte.

Na gut, lange Rede kurzer Sinn - hier mal mein Vorschlag zur Hardwarekonfiguration in dieser Preisklasse:

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4770   82,65 Euro

Wie gesagt, absoluter Preis-Leistungs-Kracher. Kommt mit allen aktuellen Titeln super zurecht und erzielt auch bei Crysis in einer 1280er Auflösung bei hohen Detaileinstellungen spielbare Frameraten.
Hier mal zum Beispiel ein Benchmark aus dem angesprochenen Left4Dead. Selbst in FullHD+ Auflösung, maximalen Details und aktiviertem 4x AntiAlliasing und 8x Antisotropischer Filterung ist die 4770 noch mit über 50 FPS im absolut spielbaren Bereich mit dabei. (http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Zotac-HIS-Sapphire-IceQ-Radeon,testberichte-240361-12.html)


CPU: AMD Athlon64 II X2 7750   64,22 Euro

Diese CPU reicht völlig für alle aktuellen Spieletitel. (Selbstverständlich wäre sie z.B. beim Encodieren oder Rendern von Videos auf Grund von "nur" zwei Kernen benachteiligt.) Immerhin handelt es sich um einen Dualcore auf K10-Basis (Phenom II) und nicht auf K8 (X2). Die CPU darf sich nur nicht Phenom nennen, weil zwei der 4 physisch vorhandenen Kerne abgeschaltet wurde. Dennoch hat diese CPU alle anderen Vorteile der K10-Architektur geerbt. Von der geringeren Hitzeentwicklung bis zum stromsparenderen Verhalten. Und es spricht ja nichts gegen ein CPU-Upgrade in einem Jahr oder so, wenn Du etwas gespart hast. Selbst die aktuellen Phenom II laufen auf dem AM2+ Sockel, genug Auswahl wirst Du also beim Aufrüsten in den nächsten 2 Jahren noch haben.

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 2   19,84 Euro 

Absolut leistungsfähiger und vor allem unhörbarer Marken-CPU-Kühler!

Mainboard: ASRock-ALiveXFire-eSATA2-R3-0-A480X   38,57 Euro

Sicherlich der Schwachpunkt des System, da vor allem wegen des Preises ausgewählt darf man von dem verbauten Chipsatz keine Wunder erwarten. Es sind wenigstens SATA II Anschlüsse dabei, wobei sogar zwei externe SATA II Ports vorhanden sind. Immherin der zweite PCIe Port würde das Anbinden einer zweiten 4770 erlauben, was zu enormen FPS-Zuwächsen auf dem Niveau einer GTX 280 führen würde. Zum Vergleich: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/ATi-Radeon-HD-4770-Crossfire,testberichte-240326-2.html)

Netzteil: Arctic-Cooling: Arctic-Fusion 550W   48,77 Euro

Ordentliches Marken-Netzteil von einem Hersteller, der für seine leisen Lüfter bekannt ist. Neben der Wattleistung ein wirlich guter Wirkungsgrad zwischen 82-86% und vor allem genug Leistung auf der +3,3V. +5V und +12V-Leitungen, wobei es letztere sogar zwei mal gibt!

RAM: 4GB OCZ 1066MHz DDR2, CL5   45,70 Euro

4 GB RAM mit der höchst-möglichen Taktfrequenz auf diesem Board vom Marken-Hersteller.

Gehäuse: ATX-Midi-Raidmax Tornado, Black   39,27 Euro 

Preiswertes, optisch ansprechendes Gehäuse mit durchdachtem Kühlkonzept. (Ein saugender Lüfter in der Front und einer im Seitenteil. Ein großer 120er Lüfter in der Rückseite zum Abtransport der erhitzten Luft.)
Lediglich die Größe der Lüfter in der Front und im Seitenteil (80mm) könnte stören, da potentiell nicht gerade flüsterleise. (Je nach Qualität der Lüfter.)

Festplatte: 500GB Western Digital SATA II   42,96 Euro

Zur Veranschaulichung rausgesucht. RAM und Festplatten-Preise sind immens gefallen, für wenig Aufpreis gibt es noch Platten mit weitaus höherer Kapazität. Immerhin schneller SATA II Anschluss.

DVD-Brenner: LG GH22NS40 SATA   21,82 Euro

Ebenso wie bei den Festplatten. Die Auswahl ist groß, die Unterschiede klein. Schneller SATA Anschluss.

*Gesamtpreis: 403, 80 Euro*

Sicherlich kann man hier und da rumkritisieren, aber für den Preis ist das nach meiner Ansicht ein wirklich spieletauglicher Rechner, der mit allen aktuellen Titeln (in 1280x1024 auch mit Crysis!) sehr gut zurecht kommen wird.


----------



## smileyml (7. August 2009)

Wie zukunftsfähig ist dein Rechner dann?
Gerade im Hinblick auf die Grafikkarte und die CPU wäre ich mir da unsicher. Denn was bringt es jetzt einen Rechner für 400 Euro zu kaufen, den man dann nach einem halben Jahr sofort wieder nachbessern muss und sich dadurch jetzt eventuell schon Steine in den Weg legt, da vielleicht durch den Wunsch nach einer neuen schnelleren CPU zwangshalber gleich ein anderes Mainboard mit fällig wird.

Beispiel Grafikkarte:
Der Preis/Leistungsfaktor ists sicher unumstritten bei der von dir gewählten. Jedoch ist die Leistung nicht mal bei zwei Drittel der derzeit möglichen. Da wäre man mit einer Radeon HD4870 schon besser dran.

Beispiel CPU:
Der Preis/Leistungsfaktor ist auch hier sehr gut. Jedoch fällt sie im Gesamtvergleich doch sehr ab. Da findet man selbst im Hause AMD besseres. Der AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE ist natürlich teurer. Aber in jeden Fall zukunftfähiger. Ein in etwa vergleichbarer (Leistung) Intelprozessor wäre der Intel Core i7 920.

Natürlich liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters. Aber meiner Meinung sollte man immer versuchen sich nicht jetzt schon für die Zukunft einzuschränken.
Ich gebe hier auch nur meine Meinung wieder und will weder in Grundsatzdiskussionen (Intel vs. AMD) verfallen oder andere richtig oder falsch Aussagen treffen.

Grüße Marco

PS: Für den Leistungsvergleich habe ich mich an chip.de orientiert.


----------



## Stonefish (7. August 2009)

Du hast Recht.
Ein Phenom II 955 ist wesentlich besser und zukunftsfähiger.
Eine 4870 ist nochmal deutlich schneller als eine 4770 und zukunftsfähiger.

Ersterer kostet aber gut 90 Euro mehr, zweitere 30 Euro mehr. (Wobei das eine Überlegung wert wäre!)
Ich hätte das gestellte Budget also um gut 120 Euro überzogen, was in diesem Preisrahmen eine Steigerung von über 25% sind. 

Ich wollte aber nicht nachweisen, dass man für mehr Geld einen besseren Rechner bauen kann (wie müßig...), sondern, dass man für 350-400 Euro einen durchaus ordentlich spielefähigen Rechner bekommt. Wer das Geld hat, der kann das natürlich gerne tun (wie immer), aber mir ging es darum zu zeigen, dass es unter bestimmten Bedingungen nicht immer gleich höher schneller weiter sein muss. 

"Zukunftsfähig" habe ich ihn in sofern entworfen, dass er noch großes Aufrüstpotential hat. AMD hat sowohl den ersten Phenom, als auch jetzt den Phenom II und seine Tripple- und Dual-Core Ableger abwärtskompatibel gestaltet. D.h. es gibt und wird noch eine lange Zeit genug Auswahl zum Aufrüsten für den Sockel AM2+ geben, er muss also nicht gleich wieder das Mainboard tauschen.
Wenn er also das Geld später haben sollte, was er jetzt nicht hat, kann er also ordentlich nachkaufen.
Der PCIe Port wird jetzt auch nicht morgen aussterben. Zumal er durch den zweiten Port die Möglichkeit hätte in einem Jahr für vielleicht 50 Euro Investition (oder sogar weniger?) eine zweite 4770 dazu zu stecken, was nachweislich die Performance steigern wird. RAM kann er sowieso immer für kleines Geld erweitern.
Das System ist also mit kleinen Investitionen und ohne großen Umbau- und Umtauschaufwand auch die nächsten Jahre noch den steigenden Hardwareanforderungen von Spielen anpassbar. Für seine jetzigen Anforderungen ist es sogar überdimensioniert. was auch immer ein guter Indikator für zukunftsfähig ist. Es ist noch Luft nach oben. 

Man kann nur das Geld ausgeben das man hat. Hat man nicht mehr, ist es unsinnig darüber zu reden, was es für mehr Geld alles besseres zu kaufen gäbe.

Zukunftssicherheit ist sowieso im PC-Bereich sehr sehr relativ und vor allem kurzlebig. Man sollte sich für das Geld, was man zu investieren bereit ist, die sinnvollste Hardwarekonfiguration zusammen stellen, die am Besten innerhalb dieses Preisrahmens zu den jeweiligen Anforderungen passt.


----------



## smileyml (7. August 2009)

Ja, auch du hast damit vollkommen Recht.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu klären, ob er selbst bauen kann?!
Und Geld hat er scheinbar auch nicht direkt, aber einen Sponsor 

Also mal warten wie es sich entwickelt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (12. August 2009)

Hallo,
danke für die vielen  hilfreichen Antworten.
Also ich kann kein Pc baun, hab ich auch nie gemacht. (Kenne auch niemanden der das kann).
Also wie ich es sehe bekomm ich kein guten Pc für 400 €. Habe mal mein Vater gefragt und er hat mir gesagt. Wie wärs mit dem Pc hier >http://www.xmx-shop.de/shop/product...=3479?osCsid=05491354ff05af855e74293f2f8e6757

Was mir der vorposter mal den Link ( http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_206&products_id=3504) geschickt hatte, dass viel teurer ist. Ist das nicht besser als von one.de?

Bei 600 € ist für ihn jetzt das Limit

Also war heute Media Markt. Da ist es wirklich net sinnvoll ein Pc zu kaufen, teuer aber bringt nichts


----------



## Stonefish (12. August 2009)

Also von dem Rechner aus dem xmx-shop würde ich Dir raten die Finger zu lassen.
Der deutlich mittels Wasserkühlung übertaktete Prozessor sticht zwar erstmal ins Auge, dafür empfinde ich die Grafikkarte als viel zu unterdimensioniert. Gibt zwar andere Dinge, die an diesem Rechner besser sind, als an dem von one.de (z.B. Mainboard, CPU-Kühlsystem), aber die Graka ist im Vergleich ein zu großes Manko, als dass man den Rechner für Deinen Anwendungsbereich empfehlen könnte.

Gerade mit Hinblick auf den Gaming-Bereich wäre der andere Weg hübscher - lieber einen nicht ganz so hochgetakteten und mit konventioneller Luftkühlung gekühlten Prozessor und dafür 3-4 Leistungsklassen höher im Bereich der Grafikkarte gehen.

Der Rechner von one.de sieht da schon besser aus.
Für Deinen Leistungsbereich angemessene Quadcore CPU, eine wirklich gute und dem Preis des Gesamtsystems angemessene Grafikkarte, die für Deine zur Zeit bevorzugten Spiele nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig haben wird, was wiederum für die Zukunftsfähigkeit der ganzen Anschaffung nur positiv sein kann.
Was darüber hinaus gefällt ist das Gehäuse vom Marken-Hersteller, das ein ordentliches und vor allem leises Kühlkonzept vorweisen kann. Noch mehr gefällt das be quiet 550W Netzteil.
Bis dahin also eigentlich ziemlich hochwertige Komponenten, sowohl von der Leistung, als auch von der Qualität. Um am Ende den Preis von 600 Euro halten zu können, musste dann aber am Mainboard und am RAM gespart werden. Das wäre einen großes Gegenargument, wenn Du planen solltest, den Rechner mal mit Übertaktungsexperimenten zu qäulen. Hinderlich wäre es auch, wenn Du mehr als eine Erweiterungskarte (Sound-, TV-Karte etc.) verbauen möchtest, da es kaum Steckplätze gibt. Falls das alles nicht der Fall sein sollte, kannst Du da eigentlich für 600 Euro nicht viel falsch machen mit diesem System.

Fazit:
Für Deinen geplanten Anwendungsbereich ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis des one.de Rechners deutlich dem des Systems aus dem xmx-shop überlegen und seine Mehrkosten alle mal wert.

Schade, dass aus der Selbstbau-Aktion nichts wird ... für 600 Euro könnte man schon was Schnuckeliges zusammenstellen, das die hier zur Disposition stehenden Systeme noch mal deutlich in den Schatten stellen würde. Aber naja, ist ja müßig dem nachzutrauern. (... ich machs trotzdem )


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (12. August 2009)

Könnt ihr mir mal bitte sagen was das mindeste von Ram, Grafikarte, Ghz etc. sein muss damit ich mal gut Gamen kann 
Dann kann ich ja bischen in anderen Märkten usw. rum gucken ob was gibt für mich 
Was mich aber viel interessiert was an Ghz man braucht.
Kennt ihr paar bessere Hompages auser one.de und xmx.de wo was bessere für günstiger verkauft wird. 
Brauche endlich ein Pc ....
Will kein "Müll" kaufen was ich mich später bereuen werde. 
Deshalb frag ich hier so oft.


----------



## Stonefish (12. August 2009)

Also wie gesagt. Du könntest beruhigt den one.de Rechner nehmen. Der ist Lichtjahre davon entfernt "Müll" zu sein und hat ein ziemlich akzeptables Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich bezweifle, dass Du (insbesondere im Einzelhandel) ein so deutlich besseres Angebot finden wirst, dass Du Dich ärgern müsstest.
(Es wird sicherlich bis zu 100 Euro billigere Komplettsysteme mit ähnlichen Leistungsdaten geben, allerdings wird dann dort sicherlich am Gehäuse und am Netzteil gespart werden. Bei dem one.de Rechner ist es nett, dass da endlich mal nicht gespart wird, denn auch wenn diese Komponenten nichts direkt zur Leistung beitragen, sind sie doch enorm wichtig und mit das Letzte, an dem gespart werden sollte.)

Des Weiteren sind die Zeiten schon länger vorbei, da man CPUs an ihrer reinen Ghz-Zahl messen konnte. Nur weil ein Prozessor eine höhere Taktrate als ein anderes Modell vorweisen kann, muss er noch lange nicht besser sein. 
Beispielsweise gibt es 4-5 Jahre alte Pentium 4 Prozessoren, die Taktraten jenseits der 3 Ghz Grenze vorweisen können, sich in jeder aktuellen Anwendung aber nahezu jeder aktuellen Dual-, Triple- oder Quadcore-CPU geschlagen geben müssen, selbst wenn diese vielleicht gerade mal etwas über 2 Ghz taktet.

Genauso beim RAM. Nicht allein die Anzahl der GB ist entscheidend. (Allerdings auch ... bei den derzeitig niedrigen Preisen kann man bedenkenlos zu 4 GB greifen, bei einem 64bit Betriebssystem gerne auch zu mehr.)
Darüber hinaus sind Taktfrequenz (liegt bei DDR2 RAM zwischen 533 und 1150 Mhz, bei DDR3 RAM zwischen 1066 und aktuell sogar 2000 Mhz, Tendenz steigend), Latenzzeit, Möglichkeit des Betriebes im Dual- bzw. Tripple-Channel Modus und auch die Qualität des Rambausteines (bzw. des Herstellers) an sich ausschlaggebend. Aber selbst das müssen noch nicht mal sichere Angaben zum Vergleichen sein, denn zur Zeit gibt es durchaus DDR3-RAM-Konfigurationen, die langsamer als ein DDR2-Gegenstück arbeiten, obwohl mal ja eigentlich neuer=besser denken müsste.

Auch bei Grafikkarten gibt es nicht wirklich absolute Leistungsdaten, die als Vergleich herhalten können. Nur weil eine GPU höher getaktet, oder eine Karte mehr Grafikspeicher hat, muss sie auch noch lange nicht besser sein. Z.B. muss eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 nicht gleich besser als eine ATI Radeon 4870 sein, nur weil erstere mit 448 bit angebundene 896 MB und zweite "nur" mit 256 bit angebundene 512 MB Grafikspeicher hat. In der Tat nutzt z.B. die 4870 ihren kleineren Speicher aber dafür schnelleren DDR5 Speicher (Die GTX 260 hat nur DDR 3) wesentlich effizienter, wodurch sie sogar leicht besser als die erste Auflage der GTX 260 ist. Um bei den beiden Karten zu bleiben - die 4870 hat z.B. 800 Steam-Prozessoren, die zweite Auflage der GTX 260 hat "nur" ein Viertel davon (216), trotzdem liegen beide Karten in etwa gleichauf. Die GTX 260 ist sogar ein klein wenig schneller.
Man muss da immer genau von Hersteller zu Hersteller und sogar manchmal von Modell zu Modell schauen, was sich besser schlägt. Leistungsdaten können ein Indikator sein ... müssen sie aber auch nicht.

Du solltest Dich also etwas intensiver mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Hilfreich dafür sind die diversen Testberichte, die eine kurze Google-Suche zu Tage fördert, wenn man nach einem bestimmten Modell sucht. Also such Dir doch am Besten ein Komplettsystem raus, dass Dich anspricht und dann google die wichtigsten Komponenten (CPU, Graka, Mainboard, Netzteil, RAM, Gehäuse) vielleicht noch mit dem kleinen Zusatz "Testbericht".
Oder Du nutzt einschlägige Websites, zu empfehlen wären da z.B.:

www.tomshardware.com
www.computerbase.de
www.pcgameshardware.de

Und als kleine Richtlinie für Deine Suche:
In Deiner Preisklasse bis 600 Euro sollte in einem Komplettsystem schon ein mittlerer Core 2 Quad von Intel oder Phenom II von AMD als CPU drin sitzen. RAM dürfen wie gesagt ruhig 4 GB sein, empfehlenswert wären aber Marken-Hersteller (Kingston, OCZ, G.E.I.L., G.Skill, Mushkin, Corsair, A-Data usw.) und DDR2 Speicher mit 800 Mhz wäre auch das Minimum. Grafiktechnisch würde ich Dir die besagte 4870 von ATI oder die GTX 260 von Nvidia ans Herz legen, da diese Karten zur Zeit mit das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis haben und für Deinen Anwendungsbereich super geeignet bzw. sogar etwas überdimensioniert wären. Achte bei Netzteilen bitte nicht nur auf die reine Wattanzahl, sondern auch und vor allem auf die Ampere-Leistung auf den einzelnen Leitungen (+3,3V, +5V und +12V) sowie auf den Wirkungsgrad. Findest Du dafür keine Angaben ist es meist kein gutes Zeichen für die Qualität des Netzteiles. Gute Hersteller wären hier z.B. be quiet, Corsair, Enermax, Tagan, Seasonic.

Das einfachste allerdings wäre, Du nimmst den one.de Rechner. Du wirst bestimmt glücklich damit und hättest keinen Grund Dich darüber zu ärgern!


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (13. August 2009)

Hay,
So hab überall nachgeguckt nur das hier gefunden > https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1985&cPath=5_116

Das Pc ist nach meinem Wissen sehr gut und sehr preis günstig besser als der One.de Rechner.  Oder seh ich das falsch?

Edit: Wen die Grafikkarte zu alt ist kann ich es ja für paar € mehr da unten verbessern.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich wäre da ganz vorsichtig.
*1.* hat die GF 9600 GT standardmässig 512 MB RAM.
*2.* es könnte zwar durchaus sein dass ein anderer Hersteller mit dem Chip eine eigene Grafikkarte konzipiert hat und dieser 2.000 MB Ram verpasst hat.
Wenn man sich aber mal die Preise für Grafikkarten mit 2.000 MB RAM ansieht, dann ist der Rest des PC's ja nurnoch Verpackung (die Grafikkarten kosten ab ca. 300,- Euro aufwärts.
Würden also 119,- Euro für den Rest des PC übrigbleiben..... das halt ich für sehr unrealistisch.
*3.* bezweifel ich dass es überhaupt eine Grafikkarte mit GF 9 Chip gibt die 2.000 MB RAM hat.
Schaue Dir mal das riesige Sortiment von Alternate an..... die grössten Karten mit GF 9 Chip haben max. 1.024 MB RAM.

Abgesehen davon würde ich persönlich die Finger von ASRock lassen (muss aber jeder selber wissen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (13. August 2009)

hm was kann den passieren?


----------



## Dr Dau (13. August 2009)

Auf was bezieht sich die Frage?


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (13. August 2009)

Also ich find das Pc ganz gut. 
Also was kann den passieren? 
Du hast ja geschrieben, dass ich vorischtig sein soll?


----------



## Dr Dau (13. August 2009)

Was passieren kann, sollte sich eigentlich jeder denken können.
Die Grafikkarte wird keine 2.000 MB RAM haben (ist zu dem Preis nicht machbar).
Der Beschreibungstext verspricht also etwas anderes als das was Du bekommen wirst.
Ich vermute mal dass jemand vom Shop irgendwas durcheinander gebracht hat (was im übrigen auch in anderen Shops vorkommt).

Zu ASRock:
ASRock ist eine Tochterfirma von Asus, welche extra für Billigprodukte ins Leben gerufen wurde.
Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asrock
Es gehen div. Gerüchte über die verbauten Komponenten auf den Mainboards von ASRock durch die Runde.


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (13. August 2009)

Werde mal morgen da Anrufen und frage


----------



## fluessig (13. August 2009)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass eine GTX260 eine 9600 GT um längen schlägt. Klar sind 200 Euro mehr bitter - aber wenn du wirklich gute Grafik erleben willst musst du auch bereit sein das Geld dafür auf den Tisch zu legen. Die 9600 GT ist nicht so schlecht, aber für aktuelle Spiele mit top Grafik brauchst du was besseres.


----------



## Stonefish (14. August 2009)

Lieber Threadersteller,

Du solltest Dich langsam fragen, was Du möchtest.
Das Geld von Deinem Papa für einen Rechner ausgeben, den *Du* für gut/besser erachtest?
Bitte nur zu, es ist Deine Entscheidung bzw. die von Deinem Vater. Niemand wird Dir hier Vorschriften machen, was Du mit seinem Geld tun sollst, das ist ganz allein Deine Sache.

Wenn Du aber tatsächlich eine Beratung möchtest, solltest Du sie vielleicht am Ende nicht ganz ignorieren. Ich möchte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber Du hast leider nicht wirklich Ahnung von Hardware, geschweige denn davon, was besser und was schlechter ist. 

Das CSL-Computer Komplettsystem, das Du vorgeschlagen hast, hat ein wesentlich schlechteres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, als das oft erwähnte System von one.de. Es bietet für ca. 30 % weniger Geld schätzungsweise 50 % weniger Leistung im Gamingbereich, hat minderwertigere Komponenten (No-Name Gehäuse ohne erkennbares Kühlsystem, Netzteile von LC-Power genießen einen eher zweifelhaften Ruf, kein wirklicher Marken-Speicher) bzw. leistungsmäßig deutlich schlechtere verbaut. (Ältere Dual-Core CPU von Intel, die Geforce 9600GT ist jetzt auch nicht sehr viel besser als die 9600GS zumal wie gesagt die Angaben nicht stimmen können. In der Hoffnung, dass Dir dieser Vergleich mehr sagt: Zwischen der 9600 GT und GTX 260 liegt etwa ein Unterschied wie zwischen einem Golf TDI und einem Ferrari)

Ich habe mal spaßeshalber das System unten "modifiziert" und nur eine GTX 260 und dasselbe Marken-Gehäuse wie beim one.de System dazu getan. Preislich war ich dann bei 619 Euro, also schon 20 Euro mehr als bei one.de. Und da ist noch nichmal der neuere Quad-Core und das be quiet Markennetzteil dabei.
(Das sagt schon etwas über das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis des Shops aus.)

Ich verstehe Dich daher nicht ganz. Auf Deinen eigenen Vorschlag des wirklich guten one.de Systems reagierst Du ablehnend, weil Du ja bloß keinen "Müll" kaufen willst und schlägst im Gegenzug ein System als "besser" vor, dass ein viel heißerer Anwärter auf den "Müll"-Titel ist.

Wie gesagt, mach was Du willst, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man vielleicht besser jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt. (Und auf ihn hören...)
Oder aber konsequent bleiben, machen was man für richtig hält und damit (versuchen) glücklich werden.


----------



## Furumaru (14. August 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich wäre da ganz vorsichtig.
> *1.* hat die GF 9600 GT standardmässig 512 MB RAM.
> ...



Es gibt durchaus GeForce 9600GT's mit 2048MB VRAM, Kostenpunkt etwa 85,- Euro. Die Karte selbst ist allerdings viel zu schwach um jemals mit Settings spielen zu können in denen 2048MB VRAM von Nutzen sind. Kurz gesagt die Karte stößt schon lange bevor der VRAM voll ist an ihre Leistungsgrenzen. Also raus geschmissenes Geld, eine GTX260 oder Radeon 4870 wären deutlich besser.


----------



## chmee (14. August 2009)

Puhh, lang der Thread.. Leider kann unser TO ja nicht selbst zusammenbauen, was ja auch nicht so das Problem ist, man kanns ja lernen  Hab jetzt nicht alles bis ins Letzte gelesen, vergebt mir also Wiederholungen.

MM, Saturn etc. sind zu teuer, das steht ausser Frage. Zur Diskussion bei Komplettkauf stehen eher die mittelgroßen Computerhändler wie K&M. Leider ist deren Seite grad' nicht erreichbar. Ich nehm zB HD-Computer, deren Preise sind so ziemlich gleich. Da gibt es einen Konfigurator, damit baut man sich eben den Rechner quasi selbst zusammen. Damit hat man jedenfalls die bessere Zusammenstellung und den "gerechteren" Preis.

Auf Anhieb hab ich das zusammengeschustert, wobei da noch ein DVD-Laufwerk fehlt (+40Euro) und eine Windows-Lizenz. Vielleicht kannst Du ja Deine alte dafür benutzen. Mit AMD-Prozessoren kann man noch n paar Euro sparen, soviel langsamer sind sie nicht. Andere Menschen werden sicherlich auf ein anderes Netzteil pochen, also etwa 50Euro mehr, ich habe bis Dato mit LC-Power in der Silentversion nur positive Erfahrung gemacht. Ach ja, da der Prozessor nicht übertaktet ist, kann der Boxed-Lüfter benutzt werden. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber n Fan vom Freezer7Pro (+25Euro).



492Euro - Intel E7400 2x2,8GHz / 4GB RAM / AMD 4850 512MB / 500GB-Festplatte

mfg chmee


----------



## Stonefish (14. August 2009)

@chmee

Amen! Meine Rede - Selbst Zusammenbauen ist jetzt nicht so der Hit, kann man locker lernen und das Internet ist voll mit Anleitungen, sofern man Google bedienen kann.
Deine Rechner-Zusammenstellung gefällt mir auch gut - auf jeden Fall wirkt sie stimmiger als 90% der hier diskutierten Komplettsysteme.

Prozessor und Mainboard sind für den in Frage kommenden Anwendungsbereich völlig ausreichend. Hast Du nähere Infos über das Gehäuse? Zwei Lüfter (Vorne und hinten) sollte es besser schon haben und im Idealfall sollten die auch größer als 80mm sein. 
Wie Du schon zu bedenken gabst, würde ich vermutlich ein anderes Netzteil wählen, da ich von LC-Power schon öfter schlechtes gehört habe - kann allerdings nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.

Aber warum nur mit 667 Mhz getakteten Marken-Arbeitspeicher, wenn die CPU nen FSB von 1066 Mhz mitmachen würde? (Das Mainboard würde ja sowieso mitspielen.) 

Wie Du selbst schon sagtest, wäre eine Alternative zu einem Boxed-Kühler eine Überlegung durchaus wert. Der Nachteil der Boxed-Varianten ist ja nicht, dass sie eine normal getaktete CPU zu schlecht kühlen würden, sondern dass sie einem Lärmpegeltechnisch tierisch auf die Nerven gehen können. 

Soweit ich den Threadersteller verstanden habe, braucht er Tastatur & Maus nicht extra. Bei der Grafikkarte würde es vermutlich auch eine 4770 tun (geringerer Preis, nahezu identische Leistung), allerdings weiß ich ja nicht, was die 4850 in dem Shop kostet, wenn sie sich um 80 Euro bewegt, wäre es auch ok. Oder aber eben eine Klase höher gehen (4870 / GTX 260), da die Mehrkosten (ca. +40 Euro zu 4770/4850) überschaubar und die Mehrleistung deutlich spürbar wäre.
(Letztes Preislimit waren ja 600 Euro.)


----------



## chmee (14. August 2009)

*Speicher* : Ja, der Preisunterschied ist gering. Die Mehrwirkung von schnellerem Ram aber auch. Deswegen hab ich einfach mal 667 genommen. *Graka* : Für die Spiele, die der TO genannt hat, würde sogar eine 4670 reichen, aber man weiß ja nie  *Kühler* : Deswegen auch meine Empfehlung, verbaue ich immer wieder gerne, der geht noch nicht mal bei meinem auf 3GHz übertakteten E2180 an. Der dreht absolut leise bei 300Upm. Ich hab mir noch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter 12cm eingebaut, der von vorne zwischen den Festplatten durchdrückt. ( Achso, ich hab auch das Sharkoon Rebel9 Gehäuse. Ich mags.)

mfg chmee


----------



## Furumaru (14. August 2009)

Von LC-Power Netzteilen würde ich in jedem Fall die Finger lassen, das ist absoluter Billigschrott. Der Wirkungsgrad dieser Netzteile ist sehr gering und die Haltbarkeit ebenfalls. Am Netzteil zu sparen kann sich als fatal erweisen wenn Überspannungen die restlichen Komponenten des PC's beschädigen oder gar zerstören. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr für ein sehr gutes BeQuiet oder Amacrox Netzteil investieren. Wenn es gut _und_ billig sein soll dann wäre ein Levicom Netzteil nicht verkehrt. 

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich auf jeden Fall auf einen Lüfter Wert legen der die warme Abluft aus dem Gehäuse raus bläst anstatt sie nur zu verteilen.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Leider kann unser TO ja nicht selbst zusammenbauen, was ja auch nicht so das Problem ist, man kanns ja lernen


Braucht man jedoch nicht zwangsweise.


			
				HD-Computer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wird der Computer zusammengebaut oder erhalte ich alle Komponenten einzeln ?
> Selbstverständlich erhalten Sie das System komplett gefertig und getestet.


Und z.B. Atelco bietet den Zusammenbau als Serviceleistung für 20,- Euro an.
Bei K&M habe ich dazu jetzt auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.
Aber wie man an den beiden ersten Beispielen sieht, kann es nicht schaden auch ins Kleingedruckte zu schauen.


----------



## anfängerregnäfna (14. August 2009)

Ich habe meinen PC von MediaMarkt. Das Vorurteil von einem hohen Preis stimmt nicht ganz, mitunter gibt es dort richtige Schnäppchen. Zu einem Online-Shop mit Pcs zum selbst konfigurieren hatte ich nicht genug vertrauen- ich möchte hier niemand beleidigen, dieses Kommentar basiert auf grundsätzlicher, nicht bestätigter Paranoia

Mein System:
999Euro:
4* 2.66 GHZ, 6mb, 1333mhz
8 Gb Arbeitsspeicher
ati radeon hd 4870
1000 gb Festplatte
Win Vista premium
Cd Brenner, Lüfter, Maus, Tastatur, ......

Das ist natürlich ziemlich viel Geld, aber der Pc muss nun auch lange seinen Dienst tun (etwa 5 Jahre)


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2009)

Es geht hier aber nicht um richtige Schnäppchen (ein PC für 2.000 Euro kann auch ein richtiges Schnäppchen sein..... wenn die Ausstattung stimmt ), sondern darum dass er für (wenn ich jetzt auf dem Laufenden bin ) max. 600 Euro einen Gamer PC haben will, der auch etwas taugt.

Ich habe jetzt bestimmt ein 3/4 Jahr nach einem PC gesucht, aber nichts gefunden was meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird..... und dass obwohl ich  noch nichtmal ein Gamer bin. 
Und ich habe dabei nichtmal auf den Preis geachtet.


----------



## chmee (14. August 2009)

Und auch Dein Rechner war nicht günstig (abh. davon, wann Du ihn gekauft hast)..



Dazu kommt noch ein DVD-Brenner (40Eur) und einmal Vista Premium (100Eur). Das sind also *knapp über 900Euro*. Diese "Mähr" vom teuren Rechner bei MM und Co erzählt mir die Erfahrung der Jahre. Schnäppchen sind ein gesondertes Thema, denn auch da muss man höllisch aufpassen, was da einem angedreht wird. Meistens Auslauf-Hardware. Vergiß nicht, ich bekomme die eigens gewünschten Einzelteile, den Zusammenbau und auch eine Garantie auf den fertigen Rechner, am Ende günstiger als bei den großen Elektro-Ketten. 

Paranoia : Nun, HD-Computer ist auf dem Rad 15min von mir entfernt und gehört zu den oft besuchten Computergeschäften, ergo habe ich da keine Bedenken. Ist aber keine grundsätzliche Empfehlung für den Laden. Ich halte viel von einem Elektroeinkauf, wo man den Laden auch persönlich aufsuchen kann. In diesem Fall habe ich einfach Glück

mfg chmee


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (16. August 2009)

Ich habe mich für den One rechner entschieden.
Muss man Vista haben oder geht Windows xp, weil ich mit Vista garnicht auskomme und nicht drauf zahlen muss


----------



## Ex1tus (17. August 2009)

XP ist unbestritten schneller und fehlerfreier, Vista hat dafür DirectX10. Mit Vista kommst du nicht aus, musst aber nichts draufzahlen? Oder andersrum? Ich spiele auch und komme mit XP noch blendend aus. Aber wenn du Grafikfetischist bist (was deine Spieleauswahl nicht vermuten lässt) könntest du auch zu Vista greifen. Da ist hier jetzt alles etwas Wischi-Waschi, weil ich nicht weiß was genau du meinst...

Eine andere Alternative wäre Windows7...Aber bevor das jetzt hier ausartet spreche ich dir eine XP-Empfehlung aus.


----------



## chmee (17. August 2009)

Wenn Du Vista zum Neurechner bekommst, wird mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ein kostenloses Update auf Win7 dabei sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (17. August 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du Vista zum Neurechner bekommst, wird mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ein kostenloses Update auf Win7 dabei sein.


Nur wenn es eine SB Version ist..... 
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/buy/offers/upgrade.aspx
und dann auch nicht ganz umsonst..... 
http://www.one.de/shop/optioninfo/popup_option111.html

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es bei Games aussieht, aber evtl. sollte man die 64bit Windows Version wählen.
Denn bis Windows 8 erscheint, wird es sicherlich noch einige Jahre dauern..... und in der Zwischenzeit rüstet man evtl. noch den RAM auf.
Macht für Vista Home Premium 64bit mit Gutschein für Windows 7 64bit nochmal rund 90 Euro.
Laut Atelcohttp://www4.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27492&agid=185 soll Windows 7 Home Premium 32bit 199 Euro (zzgl. 7,50 Versand), bzw 204,97 Euro (Ladenpreis) kosten.
Hmm, bei Alternate und Conrad bezahlt man nur schlappe 120 Euro.
Da langt Atelco aber ganz schön unverschämt zu..... denn laut MS soll's nur 119,99 Euro kosten.....
http://emea.microsoftstore.com/DE/Microsoft/Windows/?WT.mc_id=GermanyMSCOM_HomepageTop
Da ist Atelco wohl noch nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand der Dinge. 

Man würde also nur rund 30 Euro sparen.

Von daher denke ich, könnte man auch auf Vista/Win7 verzichten.
Erstmal abwarten was die Allgemeinheit zu Win7 sagt.
Und in 1-2 Jahren bekommt man eine gebrauchte Version sicherlich auch für weniger.
Bis dahin gibt es sicherlich auch schon das eine oder andere Patch, welches irgendwelche Fehler von Win7 ausbügelt. 

Wenn Du also mit XP zufrieden bist, würde ich auch dabei bleiben.
Die 4 CPU-Kerne werden auch von XP unterstützt.
Lediglich beim RAM musst Du, wegen 32bit, kleine Abstriche machen..... von den 4 GB stehen Dir nur *ca.* 3,25 GB zur Verfügung..... der Rest geht für die Speicheradressierung der Komponenten drauf.

[edit]
Für Win7 64bit werden 2 GB RAM benötigt.
Da bist Du, wenn Du den RAM nicht aufrüstest, mit XP deutlich besser dran.
[/edit]


----------



## Stonefish (17. August 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Wahl des Rechners!
An der Zusammenstellung wirst Du auch langfristig Freude haben, ohne Dir auch nur ansatzweise darüber Sorgen machen zu müssen, dass Du vielleicht zu viel bezahlt haben könntest. Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist der Rechner wie gesagt top.

Vielleicht solltest Du noch mal klar verständlich sagen, bei welcher Betriebssystemwahl Du "draufzahlen" müsstest.

Wenn Du noch Windows XP da hast und Dich nicht umstellen möchtest, spricht nichts dagegen es weiter zu verwenden, da Dank des extrem negativen Feedbacks, dass Vista geerntet hat, der Support für XP nach wie vor super ist.

Ich finde allerdings, dass Vista deutlich schlechter gemacht wird, als es ist. Es gab in der Anfangszeit gerade bei den 64bit Versionen zweifelsfrei immense Probleme was die Kompatibilität vor allem mit älterer Software anbelangte und auch die ein oder andere Hardwarekomponente konnte Vista durchaus leichfertig ablehnen, wenn ihm der Treiber nicht passte.

Das hat sich allerdings enorm gebessert. Es gibt z.B. in meiner doch recht umfangreichen Spielesammlung, die ich innerhalb von über 10 Jahren angehäuft habe, nicht nur keinen Titel mehr, der nicht auch unter meinem 64bit Vista laufen würde - nein ich konnte sogar einige Klassiker, gegen die sich XP noch gewehrt hat, unter Vista endlich wieder zocken. 

Aber nicht nur, dass die Nachteile von Vista nahezu verschwunden sind, nein das Betriebsystem hat ja auch deutliche Vorteile. Z.B. haben wir seit Jahren 64bit CPUs, die unter dem verbreiteten 32bit XP alle einen 32bit-Betrieb simulieren müssen, der wiederum Leistung kostet. (Das 64bit XP ist irgendwie nach wie vor hinsichtlich des Treibersupports schlimmer als Vista in den ersten Monaten...)
Mir war es damals jedenfalls wichtig, dass man seiner 64bit CPU, wenn man sie denn schon hat, auch nen angemessenes 64bit Betriebssystem verpasst.
Hinzu kommt ja dann auch noch der schon erwähnte Vorteil des Speichermanagements. Bei XP ist bei 3,2 GB Schluss, egal wie viel man reinsteckt. Das ist gerade mit Hinblick auf die wirklich geringen Preise für hochwertige RAM-Module wirklich schade, da man hier für kleines Geld ein spürbares Leistungsplus nutzen könnte.

Vista ist klar hardwarehungriger - deswegen ist es aber keinesfalls langsamer als XP! (Vorausgesetzt man knabbert mit seinem Rechner jetzt nicht gerade mal so an den Mindestanforderungen.)
Ich empfinde Vista sogar als deutlich schneller und vor allem stabiler, als mein vorheriges Windows XP. Letzteres konnte ich alle halbe Jahre neu aufsetzen, weil es sich wieder komplett zugemüllt hatte. Bei Vista komme ich auch nach 2 Jahren noch mit der ersten Installation zurecht ... Blue-Screens habe ich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr gesehen, bei XP mehrmals pro Monat. Vista hat da den Vorteil, dass sich bei Problemen nicht das ganze System verabschiedet, sondern wirklich nur das Programm, was das Problem verursacht.

Der Vorteil von Vista liegt aber vor allem darin, dass es für Nutzer mit weniger PC-Erfahrung deutlich geeigneter ist. Der Systemkern ist viel besser vor Zugriffen durch Drittprogramme geschützt, man kann also durch unsachgemäße Handhabung (Installieren dubioser Software) viel weniger "kaputt" machen. Die Benutzerkontensteuerung, die einem vor jedem noch so kleinen Eingriff ins System warnt, empfand ich persönlich zwar als nervend und sehe sie schon fast als Nachteil ... für nicht so versierte Benutzer ist das allerdings ziemlich hilfreich. 
Die telefonischen Hilferufe meiner Mutter, wenn wieder irgendwas an ihrem Rechner nicht funktioniert, sind jedenfalls deutlich zurückgegangen, seitdem sie von XP auf Vista umgestiegen ist. ^^

Du solltest also das System nutzen, mit dem Du am Besten zurecht kommst. Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Pauschalisierungen und Vorurteile über Betriebsysteme, die man vielleicht selbst gar nicht nutzt, bringen allerdings nicht viel.
XP ist sicherlich ausgereifter, Vista hat da allerdings deutlich aufgeholt und bietet zusätzlich noch den einfacheren 64bit Support, das bessere Speichermanagement und die einfachere Bedienung für Nutzer, die nicht so viel Ahnung davon haben (wollen).

Bei DirectX 10 und XP bin ich wohl nicht auf dem Laufenden? Ich dachte, das hat man für XP nachgereicht? 
Und zu Windows 7  hab ich bisher nur Gutes gehört/gelesen (Einfacher, schneller, schlanker) ... aber da wird wohl erst der offizielle Verkaufsstart völlige Klarheit bringen.


----------



## Dr Dau (17. August 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Bei XP ist bei 3,2 GB Schluss, egal wie viel man reinsteckt.


Wohlgemerkt bei der XP 32bit Version..... bei XP 64bit ist "erst" bei 128 GB schluss. 



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Vista hat da den Vorteil, dass sich bei Problemen nicht das ganze System verabschiedet, sondern wirklich nur das Programm, was das Problem verursacht.


So sehr ich Vista auch hasse (sowohl was die Stabilität angeht, als auch die Optik), aber hier hat MS endlich mal was gutes geleistet.



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Die Benutzerkontensteuerung, die einem vor jedem noch so kleinen Eingriff ins System warnt, empfand ich persönlich zwar als nervend und sehe sie schon fast als Nachteil ...


Sehe ich genauso.
Zumindest wenn ich als Administrator eingeloggt bin, will ich doch nicht ständig irgendwas bestätigen müssen.
Da hätte MS ruhig zwischen Administrator und Benutzer unterscheiden können..... frei nach dem Motto: "Root darf alles". 



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Bei DirectX 10 und XP bin ich wohl nicht auf dem Laufenden? Ich dachte, das hat man für XP nachgereicht?


Es gibt Gerüchte die besagen dass man DX10 auch unter XP 64bit zum laufen bekommen soll.



Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Und zu Windows 7  hab ich bisher nur Gutes gehört/gelesen (Einfacher, schneller, schlanker) ...


Schlanker?
In was?
Die 2 GB RAM in meinem Edit sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern Angaben von MS..... unter schlanker stelle ich mir da etwas anderes vor. 
Und 20 GB HDD sind auch alles andere als schlank.
Das was Win7 an RAM braucht, brauche ich für W2k (inkl. aller Anwendungen) nichtmal auf der HDD.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. August 2009)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Ich empfinde Vista sogar als deutlich schneller und vor allem stabiler, als mein vorheriges Windows XP. Letzteres konnte ich alle halbe Jahre neu aufsetzen, weil es sich wieder komplett zugemüllt hatte. Bei Vista komme ich auch nach 2 Jahren noch mit der ersten Installation zurecht ... Blue-Screens habe ich seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr gesehen, bei XP mehrmals pro Monat. Vista hat da den Vorteil, dass sich bei Problemen nicht das ganze System verabschiedet, sondern wirklich nur das Programm, was das Problem verursacht.



Daheim hab ich XP, in den letzten 2 Jahren hatte ich genau einen Bluescreen. Und einmal hab ich formatiert (freiwillig).

Auf der Arbeit hab ich Vista, der hat immer mal wieder kleine Krankehiten, ca. 20-30 Bluescreens in 2 Jahren, und wenn man den erstmal 3 Stunden eingeschaltet hat, wird der spürbar langsamer. Und jetzt muss ich wahrscheinlich gezwungenermaßen eine Formatierung durchführen. Klar, so schlecht wie viele Vista machen, ist es nicht, ich bevorzuge aber immer noch XP...


----------



## Stonefish (17. August 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Wohlgemerkt bei der XP 32bit Version..... bei XP 64bit ist "erst" bei 128 GB schluss.



Ich habe ja auch extra nicht bestritten, dass man die Vorteile eines 64bit System auch mit XP haben kann. Nur ist XP64 wie gesagt nach meiner Ansicht vom Treiber- und Software-Support nach wie vor wesentlich schlechter als Vista in den ersten Monaten, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sich das bei XP64 wohl auch nicht mehr ändern wird. Der Verbreitungsgrad dieses OS ist zu gering, als dass es sich für Hersteller lohnen würde die Kompatibilität zu XP64 ständig sicherzustellen.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Schlanker?
> In was?
> Die 2 GB RAM in meinem Edit sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern Angaben von MS..... unter schlanker stelle ich mir da etwas anderes vor.
> Und 20 GB HDD sind auch alles andere als schlank.



Mit "schlanker" meinte ich, dass Windows 7 nicht mehr so viel unnütze Funktionen enthalten und nicht mehr so komplex im Aufbau sein soll. Habe gelesen, dass MS jeden wichtigen Abschnitt bei der Programmierung des Systems durch die Einbeziehung einer breiten Zahl von Testnutzern abgesichert hat. Funktionen die von dieser Kontrollgruppe nicht als nützlich empfunden wurden, sollen gleich wieder rausgeflogen sein. Aber da ich es selbst noch nicht getestet habe, kann ich hier nur Artikel wiedergeben, die ich zu dem Thema gelesen habe.

Und wie gesagt, es soll jeder das System nutzen, mit dem er am Besten zurecht kommt. Ich kann Windows XP Nutzer in ihren Argumenten völlig verstehen, ich wehre mich nur ein bißchen gegen die pauschalen Vorurteile bezüglich Vista, auf die man immer wieder trifft. 

@Ex1tus

Das Thema Bluescreens und Stabilität hängt ja auch immer zum großen Teil mit der verbauten Hardware, den Treibern und dem allgemeinen Umgang mit dem System hab. Ich unterstelle Dir jetzt einfach mal frech, dass Dein XP zu Hause so gut läuft, weil Du weißt wie Du damit umzugehen hast. 
Bei so manchem IT-Support in diversen Firmen bin ich mir da nicht immer ganz so sicher, ob die alles so genau durchblicken. ^^
Ich kann halt nur sagen, dass bei meinem subjektiven Vergleich von XP und Vista in derselben Hardwareumgebung und bei ähnlicher Nutzung, sich Vista als stabiler erwiesen hat. Das heißt ja dann noch nicht, dass es anderswo nicht instabil sein kann. 
(Zumal ich vor dem Kauf jeder einzelnen Hardwarekomponente recherchiert habe, ob sie unter Vista fehlerfrei erkannt wird und ihren Job macht.)


----------



## ronaldh (17. August 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Schlanker?
> In was?
> Die 2 GB RAM in meinem Edit sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern Angaben von MS..... unter schlanker stelle ich mir da etwas anderes vor.
> Und 20 GB HDD sind auch alles andere als schlank.
> Das was Win7 an RAM braucht, brauche ich für W2k (inkl. aller Anwendungen) nichtmal auf der HDD.



Mit W2K darf man nun wirklich weder XP, Vista oder W7 vergleichen. W2K war als professionelles System damals hervorragend, und ich arbeite damit gerade auf schwächlicheren älteren Maschinen auch noch gern, da es stabil und schnell ist. 

Auf meinem Vista-64-Bit-Rechner habe ich je eine virtuelle Maschine mit W2K, XP und Windows 7 installiert. Die laufen alle 3 gut. Natürlich ist die W2K-Installation wesentlich kleiner, und hat wesentlich geringere HW-Anforderungen. Aber das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass Windows 7 nicht für 233-MHz-Rechner entwickelt wurde, und es heutzutage schon Festplatte gibt, die größer sind als 10 GB (wie es zu W2K-Zeiten die Regel war). 

Zum Vergleich XP ./. Vista: Es besteht auch bei Vista die Möglichkeit, Geschwindigkeiten wie bei XP zu erreichen,  wenn man die optischen Spielereien abschaltet.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. August 2009)

@stonefish: Ich unterstelle HP einfach mal das sie schon wissen wie sie einen guten PC zusammenstellen  (der in der Arbeit). Der XP zuhause ist selbst zusammengeschustert.

Wobei der in der Arbeit natürlich länger läuft und insgesamt mit größeren Datenmengen arbeiten muss. Am Anfang lief er eigtl auch ganz gut, mal schauen wie es nach der Formatierung heute ausschaut.

Aber b2t: Wenn du schon eine XP Lizenz hast und du dich mit dem OS einigermaßen auskennst, nimm einfach XP.


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (10. September 2009)

*Welches Pc ist besser?*

Hallo,
Ich hab mal 2 Pc systeme ausgesucht und ich kann mich nichtt entscheiden was besser ist. Ich nutze das PC mehr für spiele.

1. http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=128_206&products_id=3550
2. http://www.tec-direkt.de/product_info.php?info=p2303_Intel-E8400-ALPINA-DDR3.html

Danke im voraus.


----------



## smileyml (10. September 2009)

Ich denke für dein scheinbar immer noch ungelöstes Problem bedarf es kein neuen Thread.

Aufgrund der CPU würde ich mich bei deiner Auswahl klar für die Nummer eins entscheiden.

Grüße Marco


----------



## fluessig (10. September 2009)

Die Grafikkarte beim ersten ist deutlich besser - keine Frage, zum Spielen ist der erste PC die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Stonefish (10. September 2009)

Ja, der one.de Rechner ist wie auch schon auf den anderen 3 Seiten dieses Thread klar besser für Deine Anforderungen geeignet. Irgendwo auf diesen Seiten hatte ich auch schon mal angemerkt, dass es für den Preis kaum ein leistungfähigeres Komplettsystem als das bei one.de geben wird. Es sei denn man bastelt selbst.

Woher rührt denn Deine Entscheidungskrise?


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (18. September 2009)

Hallo,
Wirklich sry, dass ich euch vllt mal nerve aber kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, weil ich das bis jetzt noch nie gemacht habe.

Meine abschluss frage ist 
Hab jetzt den One rechner bestellt und ich kenne keine Seite wo man sicher Überweisen kann, weil grade die Banken bis Montag zu sind will ich es immernoch schnell wie möglich überweisen.
Kann mir mal jemand mal bitte ein Link geben wo sowas zu finden ist?

Und ich habe Vorkasse bestellt, dass heißt doch man muss erst bezahlen,  dann erst kommt das Paket oder?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. September 2009)

Hi,
ja Vorkasse heißt erst zahlen dann bekommen  .
Also wenn du kein Onlinebanking hast bzw. nicht bei einem Oneklick Bezahldienst bist wie Paypal dann mußte wohl bis Mo warten.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (22. September 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn du kein Onlinebanking hast bzw. nicht bei einem Oneklick Bezahldienst bist wie Paypal dann mußte wohl bis Mo warten.


Oder die Überweisung am SB-Terminal ausführen.


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (26. September 2009)

Eine frage auf fragen ;D
Ich hab das mit dem  4x 2.66 Ghz nicht verstanden. Wv Ghz ist das umgerechnet?  Ein user hatte oben geschrieben man addiert es nicht einfach. Wie wird es dann gemacht?


----------



## Stonefish (26. September 2009)

Da wird gar nichts gemacht, geschweige denn umgerechnet. Die CPU taktet mit 2,66 Ghz. Punkt. 

Das "4x" vor der Taktfrequenz deutet an, dass die CPU über vier Kerne verfügt. D.h., dass dieser Prozessor bei mehreren gleichzeitig ausgeführten Anwendungen, oder aber bei Anwendungen, die auf die Unterstützung mehrerer Kerne optimiert wurden, Aufgaben bzw. sogar den Ablauf ganzer Programme auf mehrere Kerne verteilen kann. Im Klartext wird diese CPU also bei mehreren gleichzeitig laufenden Programmen oder z.B. bei dafür optimierten Spielen sehr (sehr) viel schneller laufen, als eine CPU mit drei, zwei oder gar nur einem Kern. (Stichwort: Multitasking)

(Sehr) Grob verkürzt werkeln in einem Quadcore-Prozessor eigentlich vier Prozessoren gleichzeitig. Da vier Kerne mehr Strom benötigen und Abwärme produzieren, als ein einziger, sind gerade bei Quadcores aber die Taktraten wieder etwas kleiner geworden, als man es vielleicht von vorherigen Prozessorgenerationen schon gewohnt war. (Allein der alte Pentium 4 kam ja schon bis 3,4 Ghz)
Obwohl in letzter Zeit dank optimierten Fertigungstechniken (45nm!) auch Quadcores wieder so effizient vom Energieverbrauch geworden sind, dass die Taktraten wieder nach oben gehen.


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (28. September 2009)

Ok, danke allen vielmals. 
Alle Fragen beantwortet


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (4. Oktober 2009)

Boa -.-
Grad haben wir uns mit meinem Couseng gestritten dass es nur Games unter 2.66 Ghz läuft. Und ich hab gesagt es gibt ein Toleranz.
Ist das so?
Wen ja bis wv Ghz ist das ungefähr so?


----------



## fluessig (4. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, ohne unhöflich sein zu wollen: Könntest du deine Frage nochmal genauer stellen?

Über was habt ihr euch gestritten? Ich versteh gar nix.


----------



## chmee (4. Oktober 2009)

Jedes Spiel hat Mindestanforderungen. Punkt.

Wenn ein Spiel mind. eine DirectX9-Grafikkarte braucht, dann wird auch ein 4GHz-Rechner ohne Grafikkarte nicht starten. Wenn für das gleiche Spiel eine 2GHz-CPU empfohlen wird, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn es unter 1,6GHz startet, aber kein Spielvergnügen ist. 

mfg chmee


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab endlich das PC. Spiel in moment Combat Arms, metin2 etc. 
Aber nach einer Zeit z.B. wen es respawn gibt und der Pc bischen power geben muss. Bleibt einfach alles stehen. Hab stand bild, kein Sound etc. Hab alles versucht mit Tasmanager. Nichts geht mehr,  erst nach neustart funk. wieder alles (Not schalter) aber es passiert andauernt´?
Ich hab die programme in der Reihen folge installiert hat es vllt damit was zu tun?

Also erst Windows Xp installiert. Als endlich alles bereit war
1. Autorun Driver
2. Xtremer (Was i-wie nichtt funktioniert, wenn ich drauf drücke gibt eine fehlermeldung dan startet es neu)
3.  Intel-nViDIA (ist lgaub ich ein Driver Cd)

Ich versteh nicht wieso es so es ist. Muss ich was einstellen oder hab ich falsch oder i-was nicht installiert.

Habe angst, dass das PC mal schrott geht... Ist ja erst 1 Tag alt 
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Stonefish (7. Oktober 2009)

Hm, schon merkwürdig.

Was wohl ausgeschlossen werden kann sind Probleme im Temperaturverlauf und in der Stromversorgung. Das Gehäuse ist vorbildlich gekühlt (2x120mm Lüfter vorne und hinten), das Netzteil hat genug Power und Qualität (be quiet 550W).
Natürlich kann man dennoch die Hardware als Ursache nicht völlig ausschließen. Möglicherweise wurde beim Zusammenbau ein Fehler begangen oder aber vielleicht ist auch eine Komponente beschädigt. Das könnte dann fast alles sein ... vom defekten RAM (Einfrierender Bildschirm ist da ein typisches Sypmtom), über nicht zuverlässig arbeitende Lüfter in CPU oder Graka bis hin zu einem Defekt im Netzteil.

Das könnte man jetzt mit diversen Tools alles selbst überprüfen und nach und nach ausschließen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das was für Dich ist. Das soll wirklich nur eine nüchterne Feststellung und in keinster Weise ein Vorwurf oder gar eine Beleidigung sein, aber im Verlauf des Threads hat man Dir doch gewisse "Wissenslücken" im Technik-Bereich angemerkt. Daher solltest Du vielleicht bei Deinem gerade mal 1 Tag altem Komplett-PC auf die Möglichkeit von Kunden-Hotline des Anbieters bzw. im Zweifelsfall von der Garantie Gebrauch machen.

ABER:

Ich vermute tatsächlich eher ein Software-/Treiber-Problem. Immerhin scheint das Problem bei Dir nur in einem einzigen Spiel aufzutreten. Daher denke ich, dass Du einfach ein paar wichtige Updates und Treiber beim Aufsetzen des Systems ausgelassen hast. Die zu finden wird ebenfalls schwierig. Allerdings würde ich einen ersten Tipp auf den Grafikkarten-Treiber abgeben, da Du meintest, Du hättest den von einer CD installiert. Nun werden Graka-Treiber sehr oft aktualisiert, nicht selten bei jedem neuen größeren Spiele-Titel, der erscheint.

Daher lädst Du Dir hier erstmal den aktuellsten Treiber für Deine Grafikkarte runter und versuchst es dann noch mal mit dem Spiel. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktioniert, schauen wir weiter.

Hier der Link zur Nvidia-Downloadseite:

http://www.nvidia.de/object/winxp_191.07_whql_de.html

Es empfiehlt sich vor der Installation des neuen Graka-Treibers den alten zu entfernen. Dazu gehst Du in die Systemsteuerung und klickst auf "Software" (oder wie hieß das unter XP? Ich hab nur Vista und da schimpft es sich "Programme und Funktionen") Dort müsste es dann einen Eintrag "Nvidia Drivers" geben den Du mir einer entsprechenden Schaltfläche oben "Deinstallieren" kannst. Nicht wundern, sobald das abgeschlossen ist, wird sich eventuell Deine Monitorauflösung zum Schlechteren verändern. Einfach ignorieren und den neuen, soeben runtergeladenen Treiber installieren. Dann das Spiel testen.

Zur Not kannst Du auch den neuen Treiber über den alten drüber installieren, also ohne ihn vorher zu entfernen. Das geht meistens problemlos, aber schön ist es nicht. (Kann auch schon mal zu Problemen führen.)

Wenn es nichts gebracht hat, dann melde Dich noch mal und wir nehmen uns den nächsten Treiber vor. 

Um einen kleinen Gefallen wollte ich Dich aber noch bitten:
Könntest Du Dir Deine Beiträge vor dem Posten nochmal genau hinsichtlich Rechtschreibung und Grammatik angucken? Ich will da wirklich nicht penibel sein und jeden noch so kleinen Fehler ahnden - im Eifer des Tipp-Gefechts unterlaufen mir bestimmt selbst genug davon - aber es ist zum Teil wirklich sehr schwer und manchmal nur unter wiederholtem Leseaufwand möglich zu verstehen, was Du eigentlich genau sagen willst. Also investiere vielleicht ein wenig Zeit in eine korrekte Satzgliedreihenfolge, Groß- und Kleinschreibung sowie in die Rechtschreibung. Danke!


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab es gedownloudet, passiert aber immernoch...
Jetzt passiert es auch wen ich nicht spiele.
Soll ich das Gerät zurück schicken und ein neues verlangen?

Sry aber kann jemand mal Antworten ist wichtig. Jetzt dauert es nicht mal 4 Minuten und stürztz ab -.- Was kann ich machen....


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2009)

Tatsächlich kann man doch eine Ursache-Wirkungskette aufbauen.

1. älterer Treiber -> weniger Abstürze
2. neuere Treiber -> mehr Abstürze

Heisst also, es scheint der Treiber zu sein. In welcher Hinsicht, das kann ich auch nicht sagen. Aber testweise mal einen noch älteren Treiber finden (Nvidia bringt etwa 6-10Treiber im Jahr raus) und damit testen.

Ausserdem : Davor lief das System recht reibungslos - bis auf das Spiel. Da könnte auch das Spiel für verantwortlich sein. Weiterhin könnte auch der RAM dafür verantwortlich sein, denn nicht umsonst geben die Mainboardhersteller RAM-Empfehlungen raus.

Heisst also :
1. Die Sache mit den Treibern testen.
2. Beim Verkäufer fragen, ob er RAM-Riegel eingebaut hat, die auch für das Mainboard bzw. in dieser Bestückung empfohlen sind. (Mainboard-Handbuch gibt Aufschluß)
3. Natürlich geht auch ein Rück- oder Umtausch, denn das Gerät funktioniert nicht 100%ig. Ist aber mit Senden, Warten und Reden verbunden.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo xXstyla11boyXx,

erstmal ganz ruhig bleiben, wenn's gleich nicht so klappt. Du hast das Gerät ja im Versandhandel bestellt und hast volle 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne eine Angabe für deine Gründe machen zu müssen. Wenn ich richtig zähle, dann ist heute erst Tag 2. 

Es ist natürlich nicht auszuschließen, dass das Gerät defekt ist, aber deine Beschreibung bisher lässt vermuten, dass auch bei dir noch viel Unwissenheit herrscht und darum auch ein Bedienfehler nicht auszuschließen ist.

Bei Windows XP kannst du auch die Systemwiederherstellung nutzen, um deinen PC in den Zustand zu bringen bevor du den letzten nvidia Treiber installiert hast. Die Systemwiederherstellung erreichst du über Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Systemprogramme (oder so ähnlich, hab hier nur noch Windows 7 am laufen und das ist nur meine verblassende Erinnerung  ). Wenn du also verschiedene Treiber ausprobierst, kannst du damit immer wieder zu bestimmten Punkten zurück springen und so den stabilsten nehmen, ohne neu installieren zu müssen.

Wenn das Betriebssystem erstmal wieder stabil läuft, solltest du dir einen Benchmark holen, mit dem du die Stabilität prüfen kannst. Z.B. bietet sich 3D Mark 06 an, weil ja die Grafikkarte mit getestet werden soll. Diese Software findest du unter http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark06/download/

Viel Erfolg
fluessig


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich weis nicht genau aber es liegt eins von den programmen -> Metin2 oder Skype. Ich glaube mehr Skype, weil wen ich angfange zu reden hängt nach so 30 Sekunden sofort mein PC.  Ich mache mal skype aus und versuche mit Metin ob es dan auch hängt.

Den andere sachen funktionieren z.B.  Operation 7.

Und mal ne zwischen Frage.
Kann ein System durch das andauernte "Pc abstürze" kaputt oder beschädigt werden? 
Wenn ja kann man es durch formatieren wieder beheben?

Edit:
Das problem liegt bei Skype. Wie kann ich das problem beheben?


----------



## fluessig (8. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja schon den Skype Pluginmanager zu deaktivieren. Das schaffst du entweder, indem du bei der Installation diesen nicht mitinstallierst, oder du benennst die skypePM.exe im Skypeordner um, zum Beispiel in skypePM.ex_. Dadurch läuft dieser speicherhungrige Prozess automatisch nicht mehr und wenn du keine Plugins für Skype nutzt, hast du auch keinerlei Einbußen dadurch.
Vielleicht hat aber auch nur die aktuelle Skype Version ein Problem mit deiner Konfiguration, dann versuch mal statt Skype4, Skype3.8 zu installieren.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## xXstyla11boyXx (8. Oktober 2009)

Man ...
Ich kann das problem nicht finden. Ich habe skype gelöscht. Aber nach einer Zeit bleibt es immer wieder stecken. 
Ich werde mal in 2 Tagen das 3. x formatieren vllt hilft das ja mal...
Und könnt ihr mir sagen welches programm ich als erstes installieren muss.
Den ich denke ich installiere den Treiber falsch, weil meistens beim Installieren Fehlermeldungen etc. kommt.


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du denn mal in die Verwaltung->Ereignisanzeige geschaut? Oft genug finden sich dort eingetragene Problemchen. 

mfg chmee


----------

